# LS2 GTO Shorty Headers?



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been looking for a pair of shorty headers for my LS2 GTO. The only ones I really have found are the JBA shorty headers but they are kind of expensive. Are there any other brands out there that bolt up to the stock exhaust that are any cheaper?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I have the Edelbrock shorties. I like them, they look and fit great. However, I think the price went up recently so probably not worth it now. JBA and PaceSetter are probably the least expensive.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

hey man i have a set for sale that are used... PM me and we can talk number man...


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

deaner17 said:


> hey man i have a set for sale that are used... PM me and we can talk number man...


im still trying to talk the wife in to them. hope you still have them by then. now that Pontiac has gone out she want to keep it stock stock stock. might be a tuff sell for me now. hang in there. i still might buy them.


----------



## CWKSF (May 1, 2009)

I have a set of Sanderson's,Sanderson Headers - sandersonheaders.com, they are great to work with, have several models that will fit, good quality and econimical.

Good Luck, Bill


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

CWKSF said:


> I have a set of Sanderson's,Sanderson Headers - sandersonheaders.com, they are great to work with, have several models that will fit, good quality and econimical.
> 
> Good Luck, Bill


they don't even list an application for a GTO. also, how can they have several models that will fit? they can only fit pretty much one way. 

I could see if they had shorties and full length, but even that's only 2?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

SikNastGOAT said:


> I've been looking for a pair of shorty headers for my LS2 GTO. The only ones I really have found are the JBA shorty headers but they are kind of expensive. Are there any other brands out there that bolt up to the stock exhaust that are any cheaper?


 just be careful if you're looking for "cheap" headers. they are usually cheap for a reason, and that reason usually falls into one of two categories. they are usually bad fitment or bad quality. the way the flanges are made (thickness) is usually the most important thing to look at when you're trying to save a buck


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> just be careful if you're looking for "cheap" headers. they are usually cheap for a reason, and that reason usually falls into one of two categories. they are usually bad fitment or bad quality. the way the flanges are made (thickness) is usually the most important thing to look at when you're trying to save a buck


:agree

Also Shorty headers don't really give you much if any gain. The stock exhaust manifolds don't do a bad job and unless you're going heads and cam there is only a 10-15 hp bump with long tubes. The shorties are in the 5 hp range.


----------



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

BIG help! Thanks yall!


----------

